# Cannot connect to the Internet



## Ironside

I have just reformatted a PC.  It has got a wireless connection which I cannot get to work.  I am using a netgear wireless router.  I think it has something to do with the wep security code that needs to be put in.  I need to get into the router to find out what the code is.  Problem is, I cannot get into the programme.  I do the normal thing by typing into the address bar 198.168.01 and then a box comes up asking me for a username and password.  I am sure that I used to type in admin into both boxes but this time it just won't have it.  Any ideas what is going wrong?


----------



## The_Other_One

Usally, to get into the setup, it's just admin in the password box.  At least, that's how my Dlink AP and Linksys routers are...

If all else fails, just reset the router and put your info back into it.


----------



## vonbismarck

Ironside said:


> I have just reformatted a PC.  It has got a wireless connection which I cannot get to work.  I am using a netgear wireless router.  I think it has something to do with the wep security code that needs to be put in.  I need to get into the router to find out what the code is.  Problem is, I cannot get into the programme.  I do the normal thing by typing into the address bar 198.168.01 and then a box comes up asking me for a username and password.  I am sure that I used to type in admin into both boxes but this time it just won't have it.  Any ideas what is going wrong?


I don't know what netgear router you have but you can try resetting it and then trying what The_Other_One said.  If that doesn't work then you should be able to look up what the default username and/or password would be for your router.


----------



## Ironside

All sorted out.  Instead of putting password in for password, I was putting in admin.


----------

